# Seizure? Just twitchy? Not sure what just happened.



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Over the last few days I've noticed Beck's skin has been REALLY dry and flaky (like covering my hands from picking him up). He's also been doing some weird things, such as burrowing under his liner to sleep, while he normally sleeps quite happily in his hut. I've also observed him just standing stock still in his cage staring into his space for a few minutes a couple of times this week.

Anyways, I bought him some flax oil. and added some of it to his food just now. He's not too thrilled, and keeps leaving his dish. He eats a few more pieces each time I redirect him to it, but he might not be keen on the flax oil. Then, just a few minutes ago, he turned away from his food, and then he kind of convulsed, and he jerked his right legs up off the ground and up to his tummy several times in a spastic manner. Then he tried to take a few steps, seemed unable, and jumped up and curled into a ball, hissing. He stayed curled up for a minute, then uncurled, and carried on as normal.

What just happened? Was it just some quirky thing? Has anyone had an adverse reaction from feeding flax oil? Or has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like possibly a bit of boy time, or, was it sort of like he was going to vomit? I'm betting a boy thing though. 

Over the years I've had many that loved flax seed oil and would lick the bowl clean the night they got it. Now I seem to have mostly fussys who don't like it and won't touch food if it's on it. :lol:


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Could be boy time... I did wonder about that. I'm a tad worried about him though (granted, I'm always worried about him). I know it's never a good sign for them to sleep in the open, and he's been doing that a bit. He's kind of doing it right now. I just took this picture-- he's been sitting there stock still looking all drowsy for about 10 minutes now.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

That doesn't sound like a seizure. Usually vomiting follows after a seizure. Sounds like a muscle spasm. I woudn't be to worried about it. It wouldn't hurt to let your vet know over the phone if you have a regular vet, just so it could be put into the records.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

emeko said:


> Could be boy time... I did wonder about that. I'm a tad worried about him though (granted, I'm always worried about him). I know it's never a good sign for them to sleep in the open, and he's been doing that a bit. He's kind of doing it right now. I just took this picture-- he's been sitting there stock still looking all drowsy for about 10 minutes now.


Snarf does this ALL the time...then will slowly close his eyes...lean forward and fall over! :lol:

I don't think it's a bad sign when Snarf sleeps in the open...I think he just kinda stops in the middle of a thought and drifts off to his home planet or something...I actually take it as a good sign when he sleeps in the middle of the livingroom as I know he must be fairly relaxed or else he'd be looking for a hiding spot (there's always one nearby).

As for the twitching...judging by how much Snarf loves to show off his...um...'friend', I agree with the 'boy time' comments. It's like a full-time hobby. Sheesh!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I would monitor him and his behavior. Check to see if he is acting to sounds and movement like normal. If he isn't acting normal by tomorrow afternoon i would probably take him to the vet.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

MissC said:


> emeko said:
> 
> 
> > Could be boy time... I did wonder about that. I'm a tad worried about him though (granted, I'm always worried about him). I know it's never a good sign for them to sleep in the open, and he's been doing that a bit. He's kind of doing it right now. I just took this picture-- he's been sitting there stock still looking all drowsy for about 10 minutes now.
> ...


Hahahaha! i love reading your comments. They always make me laugh


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

[quote="pooka dotted]Hahahaha! i love reading your comments. They always make me laugh [/quote]

You make me laugh, too...every time I think about a hedgehog named "Napoleon" having babies. :lol:


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny has done this before too (the twitchy thing). He sort of leaps up and flails and balls up completely and hisses like a maniac while twitching/convulsing. The first time I saw it total panic ensued, it really does look like he is having a seizure. Then I came on HHC and realized it was his 'boy time'. SIgh. If I recall correctly, the first time I witnessed it he had just been eating. I guess when the mood strikes......


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ThePliny said:


> If I recall correctly, the first time I witnessed it he had just been eating. I guess when the mood strikes......


 :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Geez, whenever I read stories about "boy time" it makes me real glad I have only girls. They give me enough reasons to worry without having to wonder about mysterious "convulsions" and hoping they don't flash their boy parts at visitors. :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Olympia said:


> Geez, whenever I read stories about "boy time" it makes me real glad I have only girls. They give me enough reasons to worry without having to wonder about mysterious "convulsions" and hoping they don't flash their boy parts at visitors. :lol:


I always think exactly the same thing! :lol:


----------



## R3d foreman (Jan 1, 2011)

MissC said:


> I don't think it's a bad sign when Snarf sleeps in the open...I think he just kinda stops in the middle of a thought and drifts off to his home planet or something...I actually take it as a good sign when he sleeps in the middle of the livingroom as I know he must be fairly relaxed or else he'd be looking for a hiding spot (there's always one nearby).


Peter has been sleeping in the corner under a fake palm tree fish tank toy we've had in there...he just started doing this recently, but not consistently. i figured the same thing, he sleeps on his side sometimes with his face/belly smooshed against the side of the cage



MissC said:


> As for the twitching...judging by how much Snarf loves to show off his...um...'friend', I agree with the 'boy time' comments. It's like a full-time hobby. Sheesh!


i've only seen Peter do this one time, he kind of "air humped", i don't know i put him back in his cage because i just bought new chairs LOL


----------



## Rosie (Mar 9, 2011)

Im new in the hedgehog world, what exactly is "boy time"


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Rosie said:


> Im new in the hedgehog world, what exactly is "boy time"


Masturbation!! And, in Snarf's case, lots of it!!! You can hear him licking his...um...little friend...actually, not all that little considering I've seen that baby up by his ear. :shock:

When I am holding him on my lap, he will often uncurl a bit and look up at me with a funny little look,,,then POP...there it is....he's a major show-off. :roll:


----------

